# A bit of plaster advice please?



## stephec (29 Oct 2022)

I've been tasked with repairing a bannister that's come away from the wall, one of the brackets has pulled away bringing the plaster with it and there's now a hole where the bracket used to be fixed.

Assuming I used one of the small ready mixed type pots to fill it, how long do I realistically need to leave it before I can drill it to fit new plugs to secure the bannister again?


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

When it changes colour. It will start off damp and a darker colour and then change to a lighter colour when dry. 

I would guess 24h per cm depth.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2022)

I'd leave it a full 24 hours before drilling, and try to get the plug in the wall behind the fresh plaster.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Oct 2022)

Make sure whatever you fill it with is drillable. 
One Strike Filler will fail if you try and drill it. 

Pollyfilla is drillable and will be touch dry within 24hrs but takes a week or so to fully harden. It’s not as strong as sheet plaster so don’t put heavy duty rawl plugs in as they’ll make it fail. DAMHIKT!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2022)

Would there be an option to change where the bracket sits so you can drill into 'fresh' wall and just skim over the old damage?


----------



## stephec (29 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Would there be an option to change where the bracket sits so you can drill into 'fresh' wall and just skim over the old damage?



That was my first easy option, but higher powers, ie. ones that aren't actually doing the job but still tell you how it should be done, dictate that it won't look right. 😂


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Whatever you do the fixings need to go into the brick and 2" screws will not be long enough. 3" would be better.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2022)

If the hole isn't that big, I'd consider using polyester resin as a filler. It cures really quickly and is very tough.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/rawlplug-r-kem-ii-styrene-free-polyester-resin-300ml/32863 

^^^^^^^ This cartridge fits a cheap standard mastic frame gun.


----------



## stephec (30 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> If the hole isn't that big, I'd consider using polyester resin as a filler. It cures really quickly and is very tough.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/rawlplug-r-kem-ii-styrene-free-polyester-resin-300ml/32863
> 
> ^^^^^^^ This cartridge fits a cheap standard mastic frame gun.



That looks tempting.


----------



## newts (30 Oct 2022)

Is it just the skim coat or has the base coat render also come away?


----------



## TissoT (30 Oct 2022)

Fix the handrail back to the brick with the bracket.

Then Plaster patch to the handrail.


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Oct 2022)

Some sort of solid fixture to brick or a hard resin. If you fix the mounting on top of plaster or filler, there is a good chance the filler will crush and break down, loosening the handrail. This all depends on the type of handrail fixing. Thats why you sometimes see ahndrails fixed to w wooden plate, ehich has been screwed in many places to give a wider base to attach the hand rail mounts to


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Oct 2022)

Ready mixed stuff is the spawn of Satan. Old fashioned powder mix filler much more satisfactory IME


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2022)

If you decide on polyster resin, it's important to brush/vacuum out any loose dust before you gun it in. Keep the resin slightly back from the surface of the plaster and make the last 1mm or so good with pretty much anything before decorating.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Nov 2022)

slowmotion said:


> If the hole isn't that big, I'd consider using polyester resin as a filler. It cures really quickly and is very tough.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/rawlplug-r-kem-ii-styrene-free-polyester-resin-300ml/32863
> 
> ^^^^^^^ This cartridge fits a cheap standard mastic frame gun.



Yep that’s good stuff , previously used with through bolts on a rather heavy gate post that the holes had gotten elongated.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Nov 2022)

having kids that literally hang off the bannisters given chance i tried refilling and drilling the same spot and it just pulled out again , ended up with 2 at the top to stop it pulling out again


----------



## T4tomo (11 Nov 2022)

Make a bigger hole and screw a piece of wood (drill and rawl plug etc) into the brickwork behind the plaster just short of flush with the wall then fill around / over that piece of wood. Patch up the paint and then screw the bannister into the wood hiding just under the plaster.


----------

